# I wonder what Mr. Colnago would think of this



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Towering spacers


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

and a water bottle to boot!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not pretty!

A friend of mine has his Specialized Roubaix set up in a similar way after a neck prolapse. It looks less weird on the Roubaix, though.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The epitome of Fredness ?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I wonder what Mr. Colnago would think of this 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Actually, he's probably saying "thanks for posting". 

Now when the steerer tube snaps and the guy tries to sue Colnago for making such a dangerous product...


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for buying Colnago


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought having more than 30mm of spacers on a carbon steerer was unsafe?!

Seems like someone should have got a different stem and bar combo to account for some of the height.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I thought having more than 30mm of spacers on a carbon steerer was unsafe?!
> 
> Seems like someone should have got a different stem and bar combo to account for some of the height.


I think it's a stem extender.







.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*He thinks*

Cool...I just made a couple more thouand bucks.

-Smarty


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's the only way someone can ride then good for that person.
The water bottle cage on top is creative...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kai Winters said:


> If it's the only way someone can ride then good for that person


Kai you made my day. I appreciate your positive view.
Too bad you represent about one percent of the people here.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Just to put it in perspective. The headtube on that frame looks big. It may not be a felxibility issue, but more of a this is a really, really tall person, or someone with very long legs and a very short torso. 

but...For the price of a EPS frame, they could have had a custom TI frame made to fit. 

I second the "dangerous" comment above, but we don't really know if this is a carbon stearer tube....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Kai Winters said:


> If it's the only way someone can ride then good for that person.
> *The water bottle cage on top is creative...*


I sell those. I thought they were interesting.

I also stock the Zoom steerer-extenders. I would never, ever put one on a carbon steerer tube. Hopefully his fork has an alloy steerer tube.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to see where the seat is!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

strathconaman said:


> I second the "dangerous" comment above, but we don't really know if this is a carbon stearer tube....


The steerer tube on an EPS is carbon.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Kai you made my day. I appreciate your positive view.
> Too bad you represent about one percent of the people here.


The person using this will likely be seriously injured when his steerer tube snaps. That's ok though, as long as we have a positve view of the product?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sure having the bar that hight increases the leverage on the steerer by a lot.. I'm all for getting people on bikes but doing so safely would be ideal..


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Colnago at least used to make a carbon fork with a steel steerer tube (the Flash). 

As far as doing this to a Colnago -- :frown2: 

Why not just get a Trek crossover bike and put some Zipp wheels on it?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> The person using this will likely be seriously injured when his steerer tube snaps. That's ok though, as long as we have a positve view of the product?


Sorry for the poor wording. I meant that as long as he is enjoying his bike then good for him. I hadn't realised the stem might be unsafe.
I was a little annoyed,I had just read another thread where a poster asked advice about an expensive bike. right away all the "poseur" and "pretentious" comments came out. That kind of negative whiny stuff really gets to me. I don't see why so many members here dump all over anyone who has a bike nicer than they "deserve".
There are lots of bikes here that are outside my budget but i don't begrudge or resent those that have them.
Colnago and Pinarello are both very expensive, but I'm sure they put a huge portion of their revenue back into the sport. Kudos to them for doing it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sorry for the poor wording. I meant that as long as he is enjoying his bike then good for him. I hadn't realised the stem might be unsafe.
> I was a little annoyed,I had just read another thread where a poster asked advice about an expensive bike. right away all the "poseur" and "pretentious" comments came out. That kind of negative whiny stuff really gets to me. *I don't see why so many members here dump all over anyone who has a bike nicer than they "deserve".*
> There are lots of bikes here that are outside my budget but i don't begrudge or resent those that have them.
> Colnago and Pinarello are both very expensive, but I'm sure they put a huge portion of their revenue back into the sport. Kudos to them for doing it.


If I rode the bike I "deserved", I'd be riding a 1978 Huffy road bike with 26x1-3/8" wheels....


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

That is a crime.............   why not get a correctly sized frame or have it custom made by colnago themselves


----------

